# Sparkles' Quad doelings!!



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

So today Sparkle's had her babies! Not only am I excited to finally see our first babies but she also had quads and they are all doelings!!:girl::kidred:

The first one to be born was the crazy colored white and black girl, the rest are a pretty chocolate brown. :-D


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

ciwheeles said:


> So today Sparkle's had her babies! Not only am I excited to finally see our first babies but she also had quads and they are all doelings!!:girl::kidred:
> 
> The first one to be born was the crazy colored white and black girl, the rest are a pretty chocolate brown. :-D


Omgeeeeee! They're beautiful!!! Makes me want to cry; seems like mine are never gonna get here. :banghead:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

> Omgeeeeee! They're beautiful!!! Makes me want to cry; seems like mine are never gonna get here. :banghead:


I felt that way yesterday.. Sparkles and Smarty were making me want to pull me hair out!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow!!!! Four girls!!!! Congrats!!! They're gorgeous! Hard part now I deciding which ones to keep!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you!! 

I had thought I was going to sell all of them, but the first one out was the cute white one. So think she's a keeper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Look at those cute little bundles of joy! Congratulations :


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you!! It's in been years in planning to get to see our own goat babies! I'm so excited it's finally happened. :dance:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

A BIG congratulations.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Quad doelings that is something to celebrate! Cute Lil girls.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Awwe cute congrats!!!!

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

They are Adorable!! Congrats


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

They are lovely. I fell in love right off with the black and white one she is just to adorable.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

That little black and white one looks like my new nigerian buckling Alastar. Very cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That baby girl in the last pic is so cute!! They all are


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Congrats on new healthy babies and healthy momma goat.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks everybody!!



> That baby girl in the last pic is so cute!!


She is my second favorite, but your right they're all so stinking cute! Lol The white and black one is a milk-a-holic she's been drinking like crazy. Poor Sparkles almost always has a baby on her now, but she's being a very good momma. And, I owe Sparkles big time for choosing to kid at a convenient time of day when it was 63* outside.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS X 4 .... That is one flashy firstborn  Adorable kids


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Adorable babies! And four girls!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW ! Aren't you the lucky one  Four doelings !!!!!!!!
Congrats  They are all gorgeous ! 
What on earth did you do to get *four* doelings :hi5::applaud::thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh wow!! Lucky you!! :stars: that is awesome!! You wanna send that my way come April??

Was she big??


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:wave::wahoo:Me first !


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks! I will send you guys the doe fairy that seems to be hanging around here! Lol 

Sparkle's was pretty big but I was leaning more towards her having trips..

I keep checking the babies thinking there's no way she gave us 4 girls but sure enough they're all girls! At first when I was checking them I thought it must be the fact I've never checked newborn kids before. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Enjoy them honey  They really are gorgeous ! 
How is Sparkle doing ? She must be very proud of her babies too


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

We are enjoying them, they just precious. 

Sparkles is doing very well.  She's eating and drinking. Letting all the babies nurse. She's back to her normal self again!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , they are  Glad to hear it


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Her pile of sleeping babies today-


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I can't wait till mine kid :clap:


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

If my does give me bucklings, I know who stole the doe fairy!:-D

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nubian_Mama said:


> If my does give me bucklings, I know who stole the doe fairy!:-D
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Goat Forum mobile app


You got that right :lol:


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

Lucky you!!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Awe I love the babies!!


----------

